# Abu 6500C3 vs. 6500CL3



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

What's the difference between the C3 and the CL3 models?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The model number is in complete. But CL generally means levelwind.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks Digger. The model is the 6500CL3 (Abu Garcia Ambassaduer). The specs are the same as the 6500C3 but there's no reference to the 6500CL3 on the Abu Garcia website. Here's my concern, I purchased it at Wal-Mart but for the same price as the going rate for a 6500C3 (69.99). I thought I'd be saving a few bucks by going to Wal-Mart but I'd hate to have a substitue product for the real thing.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I found my answer by calling Abu's customer support. The 'L' series are made exclusively for WalMart and have the following differences:
No Noise Reduction Package
No Titanium wormguide
Reduced Handle freespin
Slight Cosmetic changes

For the same price (plus shipping), BPS has the 6500C3 on sale. Looks like I'm doing a return to Walmart.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sounds like Walmart get the manufacturer to make em' real cheap just for them. I'd return it too and not buy ANY reels at Walmart ever again.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Ditto,Sandcrab,I think there's alot of that going on.Big diScount stores selling one off's.BEWARE


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I wonder what the noise reduction package is? Ball Bearings maybe?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

The customer service rep couldn't answer what exactly is the noise reduction part. I would have needed to get transferred to the repair department and didn't have time this morning. 

I posted this exact same ? on tidalfish and one guy compared the schematics to both reels. Couldn't find any diffs in the schematic except the handle. They tell you it doesn't have the titanium wormguide but the schematics say differently. Hmmmm. 

Anyway, returned the purchase to WalMart and now will have to pick up another. Hate to do mail order because I can't hide it from the wife.  

Thanks for the replies and hope I shared some useful info to this board.

C'mon snow!


----------

